# Lesser Know Murphy's Laws



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people appear bright until you hear them speak. 

He who laughs last, thinks slowest.

Those who live by the sword get shot by those who don't.

Nothing is foolproof to a sufficiently talented fool.

The 50-50-90 rule: Anytime you have a 50-50 chance of getting something right, there's a 90% probability you'll get it wrong.

The things that come to those who wait will be the things left by those who got there first.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach a man to fish and he will sit in a boat all day drinking beer.

The shin bone is a device for finding furniture in a dark room.

A fine is a tax for doing wrong. A tax is a fine for doing well.

When you go into court, you are putting yourself In the hands of 12 people who weren't smart enough to get out of jury duty.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

That's pretty funny. Thanks for sharing.

John


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

those are good!! :lol:


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

Ratara said:


> The shin bone is a device for finding furniture in a dark room.


Also for finding the trailer hitch while carrying something heavy.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

netconcepts said:


> Also for finding the trailer hitch while carrying something heavy.


!rolling

i've done that one too!!


----------



## Satsince1978 (Jun 28, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> !rolling
> 
> i've done that one too!!


Me too! And it hurts just to think about it!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm partial to this one:

"A fine is a tax for doing wrong. A tax is a fine for doing well."

Fits the category of Nick's recent Father-Daughter talk thread.


----------



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

Murphy was an Optimist !

Walt


----------

